
Congressman calls on tech CEOs to explain the spread of mosque shooting video - tareqak
https://www.cnbc.com/2019/03/19/rep-bennie-thompson-asks-tech-to-explain-mosque-shooting-video-spread.html
======
milsorgen
Information must be freely available. What do congress critters not
understand?

~~~
xg15
> _Information must be freely available_

Says who?

